# Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen



## Hagalaz (17. Nov. 2013)

Hallo liebe Aquarianer,

hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich 

Zur Vorgeschichte ich habe bisher ein 800 Liter Becken mit Südamerikanischen Cichliden gehabt. Vor einigen Monaten hatte ich, warum auch immer, einen fast kompletten total Ausfall und haben den Entschluss gefasst mir ein Artbecken zuzulegen.
DIe Art wäre Pygocentrus nattereri. Zu meiner Frage bisher habe ich noch 3 Dornwelse(Platydoras armatulus) und 2 Fiederbartwelse im Becken die ich eig. behalten wollte (hab sie von klein auf) nun zu meiner Frage lassen sich kleiner Salmer oder Garnelen mit denen halten oder machen die alles platt? Habe bisher nie wirklich kleine Fischarten aller Gubby etc. gehalten daher die Frage 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Uwe.SH (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Hallo  Hagalaz 

Das sind alles Fische, bei den die kleineren auf dem Speißeplan stehen.

LG Uwe


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Diese Befürchtung hatte ich auch wollte nur nochmal sicher gehen, dass die Dornwelse und Fiederbartwelse wirklich solche Räuber sind schade dann wird es wohl doch nichts mit dem Schwarm kleiner Salmer...


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Piranha lassen sich mit allem möglichen Vergesellschaften. Wenn du dich durch die verschiedenen Filmchen im Netz klickst siehst du das. Problematisch ist nach meiner Kenntnis das zusetzen von neuen Fischen...die Fische reichen dann anders und werden schnell als Futter angesehen.

Schneckenbarsche mit Ihren Jungen sollen sich schon ohne Probleme vermehrt haben in solcherart Becken.

Probiere es einfach aus. Kauf dir für 10-20  Euro Zebrabärblinge....das sind günstige schnelle __ Oberflächenfische. Entweder wird das dann Lebendfutter oder nicht.

Deine Welse sind ein ganz anderes Thema....erstens sorgen die dafür das du keinen vernünftigen Pflanzenwuchs bekommst ...die Graben sich ein und die Pflanzen aus. Somit werden Garnelen wohl sich nirgends verstecken können. Ich kann nicht abschätzen wie groß deine Welse sind.....bei einer möglichen Größe von 30 cm sind dann deine Pygocentrus nattereri (Piranias) auf dem Speiseplan der Welse.

Wie du in meinem Album sehen kamst stehe ich eher auf Pflanzen. Leider kommt bei uns das Wasser steinhart aus der Leitung. Irgend was um 36° .
Da sind fast nur noch Segelflossler (und andere Zahnkarpfen), Australier und einige wenige Arten aus Burma Artgerecht zu pflegen.....oder eben __ Barsche. 

Barsche rasieren aber die Pflanzen und in einem Becken das ich mal hatte, haben, als ich im Urlaub war, ein Pärchen nach dem Ableichen nahezu alle anderen umgebracht oder in Höhlen gejagt, wo Sie selber nicht rein Pasten....so ein Pack kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> .....oder eben __ Barsche.
> 
> Barsche rasieren aber die Pflanzen .......



Hi Totto,

das halte ich für ein Gerücht, den alle Mitglieder der Barsche (Percidae) sind Fleischfresser die kein Grünzeug fressen wie es einige der über 1300-1400 Buntbarscharten (Cichlidae) machen.

@Haglaz: die Vergesellschaftung  vom roten Piranha und anderen Fischen klappt schon mit anderen Arten (meine lebten mit großen ruhigen Buntbarschen wie Heros efasciatus, Hyselecara temporalis, Wabenschilderwels, Antennenwelsen, Flösselaalen und - hechten zusammen) aber es kommt da u.a auch auf die Größe und Verhalten der anderen Fische an. 
Juviniele rote Piranhas im Wachstum lassen sich aber mit anderen kleinen Fischarten kaum zusammenbringen. Bei erwachsen 30cm Piranhas (sind dann 2 Jahre alt)sieht da schon anderes aus. Sie machen sich meißt kaum noch die Mühe kleine Fischchen (Guppies, Neons ect.) zu jagen da sie wie alle Tiere versuchen mit möglichst wenig energieverbrauch möglichst viel zu erreichen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das halte ich für ein Gerücht, den alle Mitglieder der __ Barsche (Percidae) sind Fleischfresser die kein Grünzeug fressen wie es einige der über 1300-1400 Buntbarscharten (Cichlidae) machen.




Dann wühlen Sie die raus....kommt auf das selbe raus. 



Ja, ja, ich habe schon selber Südamerikaner gezüchtet. Die sind freundlich zu Pflanzen nur passen die wieder nicht zum Wasser. Maximal Nanacara Anomala könnten da mitspielen, auch ein paar Schneckenbundbarsche und ich finde bestimmt noch welche. 

Übertreibung nacht anschaulich. 

Weiter in einem Aquarienforum deiner Wahl


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Ich befürchte ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt mir geht es nicht um die Vergesselschaftung der Piranhas sondern ob die Welse mit kleineren Fischen zusammen gehalten werden können, was ja nicht der Fall ist 

Aber das sich Fiederbart und Dornwelse eingraben konnte ich bei mir noch nie beobachten von da her ist zumindest das Pflanzen Problem gelöst^^

Da die Welse nun aber schon gut 20 cm groß sind wird es wohl nichts mit kleinere Fischen wie Neons etc. werde dann wohl wirklich nur einige größere Ancistrus oder Wabenschilderwelse einsetzen.

@Frank: Habe ich das richtig verstanden du hälst auch Piranhas? Wenn ja wie viel würdest du für 800 Liter empfehlen? Bin nämlich ein wenig verwirrt Zoofachhandel sagt 20 was natürlich vollkommener Schwachsinn ist! Im Internet stehen auch verschieden Angaben...
Meine Kollegen aus dem Zoo meinten so 7-8 Stück wären ok  


Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Hi,

ich hatte in schon 2x Piranhas gehalten, z.Z hab ich aber keine mehr. Beim letzten Mal hatte ich 16 5cm lange in mein 960l Becken eingesetzt. Davon blieben nach 2 Jahren noch 12 adulte Exemplare von 25-28cm übrig.
Bei Jungtieren unter 8cm sollte man vorsorglich 2-3 Exemplare mehr einsetzten als geplant werden. Je kleiner sie noch sind umso leichter kann es z.B bei der Fütterung auch mal zu Verlusten kommen da die kleinen noch viel rasanter und aggresiver ans Futter gehen als größere.  Nachträglich neue in ne eingespielte Gruppe zu intergrieren geht meißt schief. 9-10 Piranhas sollte das Becken verkraften, weniger sollte man auch nicht zusammen halten. 
Beim ersten Mal hatte ich nur 5 einem alten 500l Becken, die Fische waren wegen der kleinen Gruppe laufend ängstlich und sehr schreckhaft. Die größere Gruppe beim 2. mal war viel ruhiger und ausgeglichener. Wenn man da mal ins Wasser fassen mußte reagierten sie nicht so gestreßt und beruhigten sich schneller als vorher die 5. Probleme gibt es zwischen den adulten Tieren einer Gruppe normalerweise keine, doch wenn sie zum laichen schreiten kann es schon mal Tote geben (die Männchen verteidigen ihre Laichgruben auch gegen weibliche Artgenossen). Das hab ich bei meinen zum Glück nicht erleben müssen. Die 5 ersten waren alles Männchen. Und die andere Gruppe kam zum Glück nie in Laichstimmung

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Danke dir für die ausführliche Erläuterung, die hat mir mehr geholfen als die Seiten langen Erläuterungen im Internet 

Bin jetzt zu dem Entschluss gekommen das Becken ersteinmal neu zu Bepflanzen und dann ersteinmal ein paar Beifische einsetzen einige Salmer und evetl kleiner Cichliden und als letztes dann ca. 12 kleine Piranhas.

Kannst du mir eventl. einige Beifische empfehlen? Hoffe es ist ok das ich hier so frage! Finde es aber immer besser jemanden der tiefer in der Materie drin steckt zu fragen als nur auf Internet zu vertrauen.

Grüße und noch einen schönen Abend

Darius


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dann wühlen Sie die raus....kommt auf das selbe raus.



Hi Totto,

das machen __ Barsche auch net. 

Hier müsste man erst mal erklären was (echte) Barsche überhaupt sind

alle Barsche haben immer 2 Rückenflossen. Die erst ist stachelstrahlig, die hintere weichstrahlig. und sie besitzen Kammschuppen (fühlen sich deswegen rauh an)
Barsche kommen auch nur in "kühlen" Gewässern Nordamerika, Europa und Asien vor

was aber bei mehr als 95% der Aquarianern unwissend mit __ Barsch betitelt wird sind nie Barsche sondern fast immer Buntbarsche (gibt aber auch noch Nanderbarsche, Glasbarsche, Blaubarsche - welche aber auch keine Barsche sondern eigene Familien sind). Die sind aber trotz Namenszusatz - barsch keinen Barsche sondern gehören nur mit in die große Klasse der Perciforme (barschartige Fische). Näher Verwandt sind Barsche aber trotzdem nicht mit den Buntbarschen


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> alle __ Barsche haben immer 2 Rückenflossen. Die erst ist stachelstrahlig, die hintere weichstrahlig. und sie besitzen Kammschuppen (fühlen sich deswegen rauh an)


Wie kommst du auf das Brett. 

Ordnung: Barschartige (Perciformes) 
Eine der Familien wird "Echte Barsche" genannt. Das sind die welche du meinst.
Eine andere Familie sind zum beispiel Blaubarsche (Badidae) 
Bekannt ist Familie der  Buntbarsche (Cichlidae) 

So, das sind alles Barsche. Schon alleine durch die wissenschaftliche Familiennamensgebung.

Wenn für dich nur Fische aus der Familie der "Echten Barsche" Barsche sind, stehst du mit dieser Meinung ziemlich alleine da.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf das Brett.
> 
> Ordnung: Barschartige (Perciformes)
> Eine der Familien wird "Echte __ Barsche" genannt. Das sind die welche du meinst.
> ...



Hi Totto,

Barsche sind das alles nur durch den deutschen Familiennamenzusatz ... __ barsch, nicht jedoch durch einen wissenschaftliche Namen. (da gibt's die deutschen Bezeichnungen echte Barsche, Buntbarsche, Blaubarsche, Nanderbarsche ect ja nicht mal)

außer in Percidae steckt in keinem der anderen wissenschaftlichen Familienamensgebung von barschartigen Fischen  wie z.B Cichlidae, Centrarchidae, Nandidae, Badidae, Gobiidae, Mugillidae, Centropomidae ect. noch irgendwo das wissenschaftliche Perca drin - den Linne 1758 ausschließlich den ihm bekanntem Barsch/__ Flußbarsch (Perca fluviatilis) vergab und der dann der Familie der "echten" Barsche (Percidae) den Namen gab (dem Fisch verpaßte er halt den Namen Perca - was etwa von viel wie stechend, spitz bedeutet - wegen der ersten Rückenflosse mit den harten Stachelstrahlen - die indogermanische Barsch heißt auch in etwa so viel wie stechend, kratzig  - bedeutet also auch so viel picksender Fisch

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Wissenschaftlich Ordnung: Barschartige (Perciformes) 
Alles was unter der Ordnung fält ist Barschartig. 


Bischen so wie das Huhn und das Ei.


----------



## Joerg (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Hallo Totto,

ich bin da eher der Auffassung von Frank. Nicht alles was später mal ähnlich benannt wird, ist auch aus dieser Gruppe.
Mit Huhn und Ei hat das weniger zu tun. 

Auch wenn einige ihre Fische als __ Barsche bezeichnen, muss dies nicht zwingend bedeuten, dass dies auch  Barsche sind.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Anderes Beispiel. 
Die gemeine __ Erdkröte Wissenschaftlich Bufo Laurenti, Echte __ Kröten
Sind dann andere Kröten keine Kröten wenn sie nicht in der Familie Bufo sind?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Hi Tooto,

so ist es (unten hab ich mal den Aufbau wie ihn die Wissenschaft/Biologen sehen aufgelistet - normalerweise müßte es aber von unten nach oben gelesen werden

Art(en):  Bufo bufo (__ Erdkröte) - Bufo calamita (__ Kreuzkröte) - Bufo viridis (__ Wechselkröte) - Bufo marinus (Aga-Kröte) - ....
Gattung(en): Bufo (__ Kröten)
Familie: Bufonidae (echte Kröten)
Überfamilie: Hyloidae (laubfroschartige) 
Ordnung: Anura (Froschluche)
Klasse: Amphibia (Lurche)

nur was zur Gattung Bufo gehört sind "richtige" Kröten (aber nur) da die Familie Bufonidae nur aus der Gattung Bufo besteht. (ist aber nicht immer so, manche Familien  wie z.B Cichlidae (Buntbarsche) bestehen aus Unmengen von einzelnen Gattungen mit insgesamt rund 1300-1500 Arten) Folglich ist alles was ...kröte heißt aber nicht zur Familie Bufonidae (z.B Wabenkröten oder __ Schildkröten) gehört wissenschaftlich gesehen keine Kröten. 
Auch mein Nickname stiftet da leicht Verwirrung. Die __ Knoblauchkröte ließe zwar vermuten das es eine Kröte wäre, gehört aber ebenfalls zu ner eigenen Familie, den Pelobatidae (Krötenfrösche). 
Die heimische __ Geburtshelferkröte (Alytes .....) wiederum ist schon wieder was ganz anderes, sie gehört zu der Familie Discoglossoidae (Scheibenzüngler) zu welcher auch die Gattung Bombina (__ Unken) gehört

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Muss Frank rechtgeben diese ganze gesch*** mit den deutschen Namen führt zu viel Verwirrung, deshalb werden z.B. wärend der Tierpflegerausbildung alles mit lat. Namen gemacht :? da kann man schon durcheinander kommen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Hi Totto,

das mit dem "was war zu erst da, das Huhn oder Ei" ist an sich doch eigentlich auch ganz einfach:shock

das Huhn ist ein Vogel, und die entwickelten sich ab dem Jura/der Kreide und sind damit die jüngste Tierklasse 

"hartschalige" Eier an Land legten aber schon die ersten Reptilien im Carbon

und Eier unter Wasser gabs noch ein paar hundert Millionen Jahre früher

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Totto,
> 
> das mit dem "was war zu erst da, das Huhn oder das Hüner Ei" ist an sich doch eigentlich auch ganz einfach:shock


 Entweder mal hällt es mit der Bibel ..... der liebe Gott schuf alle Tiere und das erste Huhn legte dann das erste Hünerei.

Oder mit Darwin, dann hat ein hühnerähnliches Tier das erste Hühnerei gelegt.


Entweder man sieht barschartige als __ Barsche an und dann gehöhren die Familie der  "Echte Barsche " in die Ordnung.
Wenn nur "Echte Barsche" als Basche bezeichner werden dürfen, was ist dann mit der Ordnung barschartige ein Begriff welcher nicht verwendet werden dürfte....dann dürfte man aber auch nicht __ Barsch sagen sondern müsste den wissenschaftlichen Namen benutzen.

Sobald man sich in die Niederungen der deutschen Bezeichnungen begibt ist ein Barsch auch ein Glasbarsch und ein Bundbarsch und....eben auch ein Flussbarsch. Ist so. Da kannst du noch so behaupten nur ein Fisch aus der Unterfamilie Percinae ist ein Barsch. Sobald du dich auf das Glatteis der deutschen Sprache begibst ist ein Barsch auch ein pflanzenfressendes und ausbuddelndes Untier aus den afrikanischen Seen, welches nicht in mein Becken darf.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Hi Totto,

also sind dann ja folglich auch siamesische Kampffische __ Barsche, das erzähl mal in einem Aquaristikforum

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Moin Leute,

so langsam wird euer Ton recht __ Barsch 
Ob und was nun __ Barsche von ihrer Abstammung oder bezeichnung sind, hilft dem Thread Steller nicht weiter. Evtl. könnt ihr die Diskussion separieren, sodas irgend wann die richtigen Fischlis im Aquarium schwimmen.

LG Rene


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Hi Rene,

steht ja schon oben das __ Barsch so viel wie rauh, kratzig, stechend heißt

die ganze Ordung jedenfalls heißt ja nur deswegen Perciformes - Barschartige weil eben viele Familien darin  den echten Barschen ähnlich sehen . (forma bzw. artig =  ähnlich, ähnlich ausehend wie), Aber das gilt nicht unbedingt für alle in der Ordnung (die übrigens fast 30% aller Fische der Erde umfaßt - was folglich auch eindeutig ausschließt das sie, selbst wenn man sie alle Barsch nennen würde, Pflanzen fressen/auswühlen - wo wir dann wieder beim Anfang angekommen sind. Das machen immer nur einige (sogar unter den Buntbarschen des Malawisees fressen/zerstören nur wenige das Grünzeug 

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Pflanzen fressen/auswühlen - wo wir dann wieder beim Anfang angekommen sind. Das machen immer nur einige (sogar unter den Buntbarschen des Malawisees fressen/zerstören nur wenige das Grünzeug
> 
> MfG Frank


Und die __ Barsche kommen nicht in meine Wiese....

last es uns gut sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Und die __ Barsche kommen nicht in meine Wiese....



Hi Totto,

da muß ich meine 18 kleinen Vieja synspila (Feuerkopfbuntbarsche) wohl jemand anderem andrehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

 was aus einer Frage über Piranhas und Dornwelse so wird ^^

@Frank: Hattest du bei dir im Becken Probleme mit einem Fettfilm auf der Oberfläche durch das Verfüttern von Fisch?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Hi,

manchmal, kam aber halt auch immer drauf an was für Fisch die Piranhas fraßen. Bei Fettfischen wie Lachs, __ Aal, Makrele oder Hering tritt ein Ölfilm eher auf als bei der Verfütterung von Weiß- oder Goldfischen. Allerdings war der "Fettfilm" (ist ja meist ne Kahmhaut was sich da bildet) durch den HMF und die starke Oberflächenströmung in meinem 960er Becken auch schnell wieder verschwunden. Im 500er hab ich Schicht mit Küchenpapier abgezogen da das Becken nur nen normalen Außenfilter hatte

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Ok danke werde ich dann ja sehen.
Was ist ein HMF?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Was ist ein HMF?



Hi,

ein Hamburger Mattenfilter 
ist praktisch ein ganz einfach aufgebauter Innenfilter mit riesiger Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche der auch noch wenn richtig dimensioniert sehr wartungsarm ist.

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (28. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Dornwelse und kleinere Fische bzw. Garnelen*

Ah danke dir!
Jetzt muss ich mich nur entscheiden Dornwelse weggeben oder auf kleiner Cichliden verzichten


----------

